# PoSt CoUnT!!! ROMZZZZZZZ



## vergilite (Nov 4, 2009)

i was just inquiring as to how many post one needs to have a customizable gbatemp status e.g.Gbatemp advance member etc !!!!


-Verg


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=159840


----------



## lolzed (Nov 4, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> i was just inquiring as to how many post one needs to have a customizable gbatemp status e.g.Gbatemp advance member etc !!!!
> 
> 
> -Verg


500,go to my controls i believe,improper and wrong section


----------



## raulpica (Nov 4, 2009)

You have enough to do it. Just go in your control panel -> profile.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

500. You have sufficient posts.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> 500. You have sufficient posts.



Say that in an evil gloomy voice and it would sound Culio


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Matter solved..


----------

